# Trying to find duck drying rack to purchase online



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

The homemade steel ones a friend made need to go and I'm not a fan of the '4 armed' ones - I'm looking for one like this:

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R243-001

Problem is dogsafield is sold out.

I want the smaller rack - all aluminum - with wide legs like this unit for increased stability.

Do you know where they're available online? (I've also tried finding via search here and I've been trying to see the Butch Green racks I've heard about but haven't found pictures of that one either)

Thanks


SMO


----------



## 4dukhtn (Jun 6, 2009)

Shane, 

check with a member on the Grand committee. I know they got new ones last spring in Mississippi at the Grand and they are great drying racks.

thanks,

jason


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

You might consider e-mailing that photo to a local machine shop. It would likely take them less then an hour and cost you a fraction of what is charged on-line.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

That looks like a Butch Green product. His contact number is 310-645-7106


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of years ago I got one like that at Lion Country. They have a website by that name.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

@ Wayne - if LCS has one I can't find it on their site...
@ JTS - problem with that one is the legs - single leg with a cross member on the ground - a lot less stable and it's a lot bigger...
@ Rookie - thanks I'll give him a call
@ Phillip - I've been burned by the locals before - seems the 'one off' although not cheaper wasn't quite as good for various reasons - had this happen with dog toppers, holding blinds, storage boxes, water tanks - there's just something about when you've made a few 100 the bugs get worked out...
@ 4Duckhuntn - I'll check with the boys - thank you!!



Once I do find and buy one of these critters I'm going to post it up in the product review - I'm a little surprised how difficult it's been to find the one I'm looking for...


SMO


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought one from Team Take Em and love it. Bright orange, hard to miss. My suburbanite neighbors love when I hang ducks in the driveway.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

I wondering if any has plans for making one out of wood. The wood slat type of dyers are as good as any....


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Dogs Afield has the best duck dryer on the market: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Granddaddy said:


> Dogs Afield has the best duck dryer on the market: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191


I'll second that. Get it right the first time. I've seen the less expensive ones in use and at least one of them will not hold a duck by the neck. Pretty frustrating given the tools sole purpose is to hold a duck by the neck.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Dogs Afield has the best duck dryer on the market: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191


It is indeed the best!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Dogs Afield has the best duck dryer on the market: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191


It is good, but watch your fingers! There is a reason it is nick named "Edward Scissor Hands"...


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

FOM said:


> It is good, but watch your fingers! There is a reason it is nick named "Edward Scissor Hands"...


True!!

Slow learners, beware.

JS


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Doesn't that one tip over if it's not loaded 'evenly' as well?? I've not used that one specifically but the others I've seen like that (4 armed) all seemed problematic to me...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shane Olean said:


> Doesn't that one tip over if it's not loaded 'evenly' as well?? I've not used that one specifically but the others I've seen like that (4 armed) all seemed problematic to me...


never tried to put 10 on one arm and none on the other 3 but tipping is not an issue, very stable


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shane Olean said:


> Doesn't that one tip over if it's not loaded 'evenly' as well?? I've not used that one specifically but the others I've seen like that (4 armed) all seemed problematic to me...



just dont put all your ducks on one arm.
just like changing a tire, your do not tighten one lug nut 
down hard afore starting all of the others do you???


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ed and I type at same time


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Granddaddy said:


> Dogs Afield has the best duck dryer on the market: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191


Wish it was aluminum and lighter, but something to be said about stainless steel.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to somewhat hijack but does anyone know the width of the gap that the neck slides through? I am thinking 5/8-3/4" wide would work.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, I just fell off the turnup truck. Never seen or heard of a "Duck Drying Rack". Do you use this item to dry your "bumper ducks" or real ducks? Thanks. Duckdon


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

You could also make one yourself. Go get yourself the fold wood leg pieces with the metal pinch top that they sell for saw horses where when you open them up the top pinches down on a piece of 2x4. Take a piece of 3" PVC and drill some holes in it big enough for a beak to go in. When you stick the beak of a duck in they hang and hold themselves in the holes. Very inexpensive, light, stable and easy to transport. It also works with a piece of 3/4" thick wood instead of the PVC.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

real ducks Don,
A duck will last a very long time at a test or in training if they are taken from the dog and hung by the neck to air dry.
but sadly some folk just toss um into a plastic bucket.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R243-003 This is the newer version of this http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R243-001 The older version worked great for a while then the rivets would break on the legs and you would have to replace the rivets. (If you have one of these use the Steel rivets they work better or replace with 1/4-20 bolts and nylock nuts) The newer version does not seem to have any problems as it is made entirely without rivets and the design is much much better. Have found them to be pretty stable if you watch where you place them or how you place them.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Butch Green makes them for Dogs Afield


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tim McGarry said:


> Butch Green makes them for Dogs Afield


Really,,,,,

Are you talking about the stainless model discussed here or the aluminum one?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I drilled holes into a 2X4 scrap, clamp it to tailgate of pickup and hang birds by the beak. Works purdy good.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

DKR said:


> Really,,,,,
> 
> Are you talking about the stainless model discussed here or the aluminum one?


The aluminum model


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I had an old wood saw horse where the legs folded together. Hammered in some nails to the horizontal piece and whalla. Duck dryer. I will say it does take up more room than the nice metal ones in the pics. Cheap person regards.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you call dogsafield? I got some of those for our club last year and they were out of stock on the website. I called and they put in an order and had some made for me.


----------

